# [W] necron gauss SPRUE [H] £



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey,
I want your leftover necron gauss sprue. Gauss rod is not needed but if you have any spare and wanted to send that over its also cool.

I'll pay your P&P costs and maybe even a bob or two but since its trash I don't think it would be fair to ask for too much. As I said, I'm happy to pay p&p and a bit for your troubles.

pm me back or reply here if you're interested.


----------



## orion thunderer (May 23, 2011)

sup- i got loads, how many do you want?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey man, I could do with rather a lot actually. I figure something like 20 of the little sprues the gauss rod comes on. With or without gauss rod. I'll PM you just in case you don't get this.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have two larger sprues from the monolith (empty) you can have if you pm me your address, i dont have the small ones as i send the rods out on the sprues.


----------

